# Corys and Apistogramma?



## lDan89l (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm setting up my tank Rio 125L (80x36x50cm), which will host:

- Neon/Cardinal Tetra
- A pair of Apistogramma Cacatuoides/Agassizii/Macmasteri
- Otocinclus

I would like to insert a group of Corydoras, but I have read and I have been warned that Apisto can be very aggressive towards Cory during reprodution, since they both stay in the lower part of the tank.

What is your opinion? Could I insert the Cory withouth too much concerns?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I think these two fish are kept together pretty routinely. As long as the tank is large enough and each has their own territory they'll be fine. The problems are more in smaller tanks with only one cave/ place of refuge. The Apistos will chase any fish away from their claimed area so its a good idea to design in some separate dwelling areas with hardscape used to separate and break up the space.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

One question, do you plan on breeding the apistos? The problem has to do more with the corys eating eggs than it does with aggression. Corys are tough and stupid, so even if the apistos get aggressive, they will chase the corys away and the corys will just keep turning around and going right back. If the corys can get to the eggs then they might get at them when the apistos are sleeping, and since they are too stupid to get territories they will keep going after the babies as well. If you don't care about keeping babies should they breed then corys are fine with Apistos.


----------



## lDan89l (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you guys, very clear.

Breeding is not paramount to me. I will surely place the cave in a corner, surrounded by bush and plants, and it would be cool if just 1 baby would grow adult, but the set-up of the tank is not for breeding...otherwise I should have removed the tetras as well, right? I know that they are great predators as well


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Been keeping corys and apistos together from the start and even though I never wanted fry they managed. Sure apistos get quite aggresive towards any fish when spawning but corys are hardy and unfortunately like mentioned earlier quite stupid as well and I have seen them eat eggs when unprotected for just a couple of seconds when feeding.


----------



## lDan89l (Jan 3, 2017)

So Fissure you had fry that grow adult even with corys?

Can I see a pic of the tank that you are talking about? I would like to see where the caves for apistos are positioned


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

lDan89l said:


> So Fissure you had fry that grow adult even with corys?
> 
> Can I see a pic of the tank that you are talking about? I would like to see where the caves for apistos are positioned


The only thing you would need to worry about is the cories eating the eggs and the first few weeks after. If you didn't know cories love themselves some live food. Female Apistos are relentless when it comes to protecting their young so if they do spawn I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

lDan89l said:


> So Fissure you had fry that grow adult even with corys?
> 
> Can I see a pic of the tank that you are talking about? I would like to see where the caves for apistos are positioned


In my signature, the one named "*Tank Journal: 110G Planted tank, wood and rock project. *Project retired*"
*Two different pairs spawned successfully in that tank, still have some of the offspring. In my current tank. There was just a couple that made it to adulthood though since no care from my side was taken to increase their chances on surviving 
This was in a tank with tetras other apistos and chiclids as well. Just like Nlewis says the parents are totally relentless in their care and easily chase of much bigger fish though the corys are special since it almost looks like they are to stupid most of the time to realize that they are being attacked. They just flee in some random direction, sometimes straight into the fry.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

When it comes to caves get something with an opening only big enough for the female to enter if you can, it's all you need and the corys won't be able to get to the eggs. I've had a few different dwarf cichlids spawn in my 29 gallon at home that has 4 sterbei in it and the only time I saw the corys actually get anything was with first time spawners as they weren't experienced enough to know how to handle them. Even then they got very few of the babies. One the babies are free swimming they are fairly safe, especially if the mom has control of things. Biggest problem I saw was when when I had Bolivian rams, first time they spawned the female was trying to move them as they hatched and every time she would chase one away there was another trying to eat the eggs. I a shrimp pellet on the other side of the tank and shooed them away and they got distracted and left her alone.


----------



## lDan89l (Jan 3, 2017)

@n25philly. What caves did you use? I was thinking about an half shell of coconut but I guess cory can enter there as well...


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

I just have coconut shells. The Bolivians rams don't use caves which is probably part of the problem there. I had some Apisto steel blues breed in the tank successfully, but they laid their eggs in the driftwood, not a cave. That and the mom was nasty enough that even the corys wouldn't go near her. I have hongsloi in their now and saw one of the females guarding a cave for around a week and then stop. Don't know if they actually bred or not for sure though. I am more interested in the behaviours then the actually babies though, so it wasn't a big deal either way. Breeders I've know just cut a hole in saucer (from a terra cotta pot) to make small caves.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Corys have no concept of territory. They may annoy the heck out of breeding apistos.


----------



## lDan89l (Jan 3, 2017)

In case I dedice to put Coyrs with Apisto, which species should I pick up?

Dwarf Corys (as Habrosus), small (as Panda) or regular ones?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

lDan89l said:


> In case I dedice to put Coyrs with Apisto, which species should I pick up?
> 
> Dwarf Corys (as Habrosus), small (as Panda) or regular ones?


Whichever you want, the Apistos won't bother them unless they're breeding and the cories come into their area. Even with that there's not much an apisto will do to hurt a Cory, they are armored after all.


----------

